# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  در مورد کاهش فرگمنت در full text search

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما 
من یک جدول دارم که full text search را بر روی آن اعمال کردم حالا من کلی فایل با openrowset به فیلدی از نوع varbinary max اضافه کرده ام بعد که فرگمنت جدول رو نگاه می کنم می بینم که عدد 76 را نمایش می دهد که عدد بالایی هست و جدول بهینه نیست حالا می خواهم که جدول را بهینه کنم و فرگمنت آن را به حداقل ممکن برسانم باید چه کدهایی را اجرا بکنم تا فرگمنت کاهش پیدا کند. 
البته من کد زیر را اجرا می کنم و فرگمنت صفر می شود ایا این کد مناسب هست یا کدهای دیگری هم در این زمینه وجود دارد اگر ممکن هست یک توضیحی بدهید. 
آیا می شود یک جدول را که دارای full text search هست فرگمنت آن را کاهش داد منظور من این هست مثل کوئری زیر نام کاتالوگ را ندهیم نام جدول را بدهیم تا فرگمنت کاهش پیدا کند. 

ALTER FULLTEXT CATALOG catalog_1 REORGANIZE;


تفاوت کوئری بالا با کوئری زیر در چیست؟ 


alter fulltext catalog catalog_1 rebuild

----------


## pvdcom

فکر نمیکنم بشه :متفکر:

----------

